# mod_rewrite und Trafficklau



## plexton (15. Januar 2005)

Servus,

Ich möchte via mod_rewrite die Verlinkung meiner Datein unterbinden. Der Apache2 unterstützt zwar mod_rewrite, aber die .htaccess, die ich von trafficklau habe, funktioniert leider nicht:


```
RewriteEngine on
RewriteCond %{HTTP_REFERER} !^$
RewriteCond %{HTTP_REFERER} !^http://(www\.)?dangerseekers\.de(/.*)?$ [NC]
RewriteRule \.(gif|jpg|GIF|JPG)$ http://www.dangerseekers.de/noway/noway.gif [R,L]
```

Wenn die .htaccess richtig greifen würde, würden hier zwei identische Bilder zu sehen sein.






Geklautes




Die Antwort, die eigentlich kommen sollte.

Leider unterbindet der Code nur die Darstellung. Sogar auf meinem eigenen Content 

Könnte mir da einer auf die Sprünge helfen?

Thx 4 Help

P.S. Das Bild "Testbild" wird nun nur angezeigt, weil die .htaccess deaktiviert wurde


----------



## plexton (15. Januar 2005)

Da ich mittlerweile weitergekommen bin, kann der Post #2 gelöscht werden.


----------



## plexton (19. Januar 2005)

Schade, 

ich trete irgendwie auf der Stelle und komm einfach nicht weiter. Seit drei Tagen suche ich mich dumm und dusselig nach einer Möglichkeit obiges zum Laufen zu bringen. Aber leider ohne jeglichen Erfolg.

Ein kleiner Zaunpfahl würde da Wunder tun. Aber leider weiß hier auch keiner, wie man es realisieren könnte.


----------

